# are the hubs from any other audi compatible with a 1990 200 turbo?



## mark944turbo (Jul 20, 2005)

As the title says. I have broken off some lug nuts in my audi 200's right front hub, and the local junkyards have all kinds of 100s and 90s but no 200. Will any of them swap in?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: are the hubs from any other audi compatible with a 1990 200 turbo? (mark944turbo)*

There are three different types of hubs, you have to give some more info on your car. Is it a 10 valve automatic, 10 valve quattro or 20 valve quattro?


----------



## mark944turbo (Jul 20, 2005)

I am sorry, it is a 10 valve TQ. I believe it has Girling G60 Calipers.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (mark944turbo)*

As far as I can find out from the parts catalogue, the hub is interchangeable from the following cars:
89-91 100/200 fwd and quattro, 10V turbo
92-94 100 fwd and quattro, V6 models
95-97 A6 fwd and quattro, V6 models
98-04 A6 fwd and quattro, V6 models
96-02 A4 fwd and quattro, V6 models
Left and right are identical.


----------



## mark944turbo (Jul 20, 2005)

That is great information, thank you for sharing.


----------

